# Grrrrr some of u make me angry!



## EAD Minis (Nov 29, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Ok I am now going to vent because in the past and present I have been flamed with trying to share somthing which I thought was kewl!!U flame us ALL hte time and I understand that u areconserned about the horses health and stuff but Imean comeon people!!Some of you just flame me and others because you want to.We arnt stupid so LAY OFF!!!I am taking a breakfromLB because you make me sooo peeved!!Grrr....I am sorry to all who are nice and considerate but the others need to lay off.Please!!I will not be reading this post after so if you wish to speak to me e-mail me at [email protected]!![/SIZE]


----------



## sedeh (Nov 29, 2005)

What is Kewl?? I'm sorry if you were flamed, but I have no idea what you are talking about. The forum is a great place as far as I'm concerned and the only times I've seen people seriously flamed was when they were doing something that endangers themselves or their animals. I am sorry that you are feeling so badly.


----------



## Leeana (Nov 29, 2005)

I've taken my breaks from here as well and am seriously contimplating leaving in the sometime in the future. I get harrased very badly on here and flamed and am to the point where im scared to even post a new thread because heaven forbid someone say something respectful. There are so many people on here (kaykay, Marty, OhHorsePee, GREENWOOD, New_Image, Midnight) who i just adore!. But then there are some others (not saying who) who i just wish would leave or not respond to my posts because its always something rude, mean, hurtful or just crazy that there saying.

I have my times when im just not in a good mood and speak my mind quit openly ...but im never rude or hurtful to anyone on here.

I have my own thoughts as to why ..and i know why. Its the same reason your flamed all the time to ....we share this by the way and have it in common.

Im planning on leaving the forum pretty soon because its just not worth it.

Leeana


----------



## mountain_waif (Nov 29, 2005)

....


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 29, 2005)

They do have a good point here. If someone posts but is not asking for help or advice in any way, they just want to share their enjoyment of their minis then everyone should refrain from giving their unwanted advice. If someone IS asking for advice then certainly you may give them your opinion from your own experience but you can not and should not ram it down their throat. If you cannot

just be satisfied with having given your advice and leaving the decision, as to whether or not the suggestion works for the person you are giving it to, up to them then perhaps you should be quiet. As for assuming the person is stupid or naive I know some have assumed that of me and raked me over the coals for not taking their advice. You know the old saying "Assuming makes an a_ _ out of U and me!"

Having said that, I have broad shoulders and can take abuse and just let it slide off. I have found the Forum to be a good source of knowledge and appreciate the efforts of all who have contributed their advice when I had a problem. The best solution is to just sift through the suggestions till you find one that works for you in your particular situation.

Remember these are all just suggestions based on personal experience!


----------



## Boss Mare (Nov 29, 2005)

New_Image said:


> > What is Kewl?? I'm sorry if you were flamed, but I have no idea what you are talking about. The forum is a great place as far as I'm concerned and the only times I've seen people seriously flamed was when they were doing something that endangers themselves or their animals. I am sorry that you are feeling so badly.
> 
> 
> Kewl is "Cool" in internet lango. Ive never understood why the use of it, since most internet lango is "made" to shorten what you type and both kewl and cool are 4 letters long but hey!
> ...


"Kewl" isn't necessarily an Internet slang so to speak it's actually a way some young people prefer to talk .... "ya", "kewl", "skool", "cuz".....


----------



## lilhorseladie (Nov 29, 2005)

Ok...I'm going to take a leap here...

I know that some things people say seem hurtful and I have seen some things here that probably hurt some feelings, but when you post you are opening up for discussion what ever you posted. I have been flamed for my ignorance and my beliefs, but I appreciate it. I for one, wouldn't know as much as I do now without someone telling me different. For example, one day I posted pics of my first driving day...guess what I learned. My set up isn't fit right. Did I cry and complain? Heck no, I took it to heart and looked for help. I know some people think that Lyn is too blunt, but quite frankly many times she says what the rest of us think. I can't ever remember seeing her say something because she is mean. She is well meant and yes, she has caught me on things more than a few times. I don't post as much, mostly because of time and because I like to read up on things, but these people on here mean well. Rabbit and I have argued colors and big deal, we are all friends in the end. Opinions and experience is what this group is about. I hate to see you take a break as it appears you have a lot to learn as do those of us who have been in the business for years.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Nov 29, 2005)

lilhorseladie...





If you feel that you need a break, than by all means. I sometimes feel I need a break from here but you know what I can never stay away.

Maybe if there is a feature on here where the person started the post can delete it when they feel its getting too heated or hurtful? Mary Lou???


----------



## Leeana (Nov 29, 2005)

Some other sites that i go to has one of those deleting buttons. I never really use it there, but here i would use to plenty of time i do beleive.

Leeana


----------



## runamuk (Nov 29, 2005)

Dude...chill.....not sure what got your undies in a bundle...but no need to be a drama queen....just take a break if all of us "old farts" are getting to ya.......

I think some of you young'uns seem to not realize how many Mom's and Dad's frequent this forum......not to mention grandmum's....some of you youngsters might keep that in mind...before going off the deep end in slanguage


----------



## Ashley (Nov 29, 2005)

Hey now runamuck, I am NOT a old fart.


----------



## Voodoo (Nov 29, 2005)

I do know what she is talking about that she thought was "kewl" and everyone flamed her for. She posted that she had just started jumping her horse and he was already up to 4' something on the first day. I know that several replies were rather harsh, but they were only worried about the horses health going that high. It seems as if some of our younger members take offense when someone scolds them. LoveCoco, I thought things have been going much better lately. I haven't seen any threads that were hard on you, but maybe I missed something too.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Nov 29, 2005)

Voodoo said:


> I do know what she is talking about that she thought was "kewl" and everyone flamed her for.  She posted that she had just started jumping her horse and he was already up to 4' something on the first day.  I know that several replies were rather harsh, but they were only worried about the horses health going that high.  It seems as if some of our younger members take offense when someone scolds them.  LoveCoco, I thought things have been going much better lately.  I haven't seen any threads that were hard on you, but maybe I missed something too.
> 509179[/snapback]
> ​


http://minihorse.ipbhost.com/index.php?showtopic=48728

That topic got very heated and IMO not fair



.


----------



## Leeana (Nov 29, 2005)

I dont think i will be leaving anytime soon, this site is just way to good for info and fun!. I do think though that sometime in the future i might have to though but we will wait and see...



.

Leeana


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Nov 29, 2005)

All the moderators of the different forums have deleat buttons, if a topic gets too out of hand, we can use them at our own discression. I dont know exactly what you are referring to , but if you felt that things were getting heated, you could of very simply emailed one of the moderators and asked them to check into it, and possible deleat it,IF it was getting that out of hand! I have seen times when the new and young group post, if everyone doesnt seem to agree with what they say, they feel that they are getting flamed, not always true, we are all just stating our opinions on things, if we all agreed on everything this board would become dull pretty fast. Corinne


----------



## ruffian (Nov 29, 2005)

If the reason you were "flamed" is because you were jumping your horse 4 feet, then, sorry, but you deserve it. This is dangerous for the horse and for you. I'm guessing you are one of the youth members of this forum, and us "Oldies" are glad to have you (and the others



) but in my case I've seen lots of things happen because something was taken too far. Jumping, driving, even conditioning can be pushed too hard without the experience to know when to quit or to take a step back.

This is a free speech country and forum, and posting on here is a privilege that everybody can take advantage off, so be prepared to take the heat if you are caught in the kitchen!

While I'm on the soap box, I for one don't like to see the computer language used in some replies. We have a youth forum that can be used to talk computerese, although it's been posted that it's not always well received there either. Unfortunately when I see that, or a lot of misspelled words, I take a harsher view of what's being posted.

OK I'm done for now!


----------



## Voodoo (Nov 29, 2005)

JMS Miniatures said:


> Voodoo said:
> 
> 
> > I do know what she is talking about that she thought was "kewl" and everyone flamed her for.Â  She posted that she had just started jumping her horse and he was already up to 4' something on the first day.Â  I know that several replies were rather harsh, but they were only worried about the horses health going that high.Â  It seems as if some of our younger members take offense when someone scolds them.Â  LoveCoco, I thought things have been going much better lately.Â  I haven't seen any threads that were hard on you, but maybe I missed something too.
> ...


Yes it did. I just went and looked at it again and was very suprised at the way things were going. I only looked at it in the beginning and all was well. Once I've looked at a thread just announcing a new arrival I don't go back very often so I didn't realize the different turn things had taken



.


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Nov 29, 2005)

I think the problem is there are some who feel if you dont agree with them or do it there way you are wrong, and no where near as experienced as them.

Of course not everyone will agree on things there are so many ways to do things that are right.

Some will say whatever you do dont jump a horse high and imply you are stupid yet those same (just using this as an example folks so no one get panties in a knot) will let there horses sit for a month and then drive them spending all the time trotting on the pavement l





This goes for everything from breeding horses without papers (as if some with them are better breeding material- NOT) what to feed, how to clip, how to show, what you MUST do to win blah blah blah and we are all guilty at times as we are passionate but sometimes we need to take a step back and realize that not every thread needs our advice no matter how wonderful we think it is. Especially those not asking for any and then when it is given.. to show some tact cause what you do, breed, show and think is right there is someone right around the corner who is just as convinced you are wrong


----------



## EAD Minis (Nov 29, 2005)

OkI knowIsaid Iwasnt coming toread it but some one told me Ihad better espond soI ambut I am not gettting angry because Iwas*scolded* I am open tonew imfoand help and critique but somepeoplejust decideto taKe ttofar.They treat us *Yungings*as u put it like idiots.And we arnt.


----------



## Miniv (Nov 29, 2005)

Tristyn,

I saw your thread about jumping but didn't go in and really read it. IMO, if the horse is of mature age and enjoys what its doing, there's no harm in seeing how high it will VOLUNTARILY go. However, I don't believe in pushing a horse where it could become "sour" to the activity either. I am assuming you know your horse well enough to see what I'm talking about.

Would you do me a favor, though? I'd really appreciate it if you would write your posts in basic English, so it's not so difficult to read. To be honest, my intial reaction to your posts (especially your second one) was to be annoyed because it was so difficult to read.

Thank you,

MA


----------



## MInx (Nov 29, 2005)

Hon, Be wise, be cool..start over and learn for the love of your horses..a LOT of us care and are there for you..try to think of it like you have hired a personal trainer to be there to train. I know in the old days mine was pretty hard on me but boy did I learn a lot!

Likewise here too. I find the straightforward posts with good information even if critical help me more than anything and I'm hungry for those people willing to teach me that way.

Anything that makes it personaly hurtful or flaming needs to grow up, not be petty, judging and get BACK to what this forum is about! COME ON people!

There is enough grief in this world! I haven't even been able to go outside to hug my horses for three days due to pain and couldn't walk!

My husband brought them one by one to the porch today so I could do that. So think about what your saying and doing and lets help others hungry to learn!

And you stay strong!

PS ALSO IS it me or are there a lot of subjects on this side of the forum that are really BAck Porch stuff? JMHO..but am I right? Maxine


----------



## lyn_j (Nov 29, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Ok now... Ive waited three pages to put in my two cents.... ok maybe 25 cents. As the earlier poster pointed out, I am generally blunt with my replys, often not what the young ones want to hear but I am a mom and thats what I do.... I have taken every last one of you under my wing on the board. Because I have alot of time on my hands, Im a prisoner in my house because I cant drive but I come here to the forum...... I wont mince words..... I wont let you believe something is right and ok when it really isnt..... I dont want you or your horses put into situations that you cant get out of. I dont speak from a mean heart but a sincere one that really does want to help and make you better horsewomen, better breeders, more confidant in what you do. When you poo poo the answers I give or just say out and out that I must be out to get your or just plain nuts, it is very frustrating to hear. When my years of experience showing and breeding are knocked by your determination to be right....well..... just know that I really have your best at heart , for you and your horses.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## Franklin (Nov 29, 2005)

One Ritz-C-Kid said:


> [SIZE=14pt]Ok I am now going to vent because in the past and present I have been flamed with trying to share somthing which I thought was kewl!!U flame us ALL hte time and I understand that u areconserned about the horses health and stuff but Imean comeon people!!Some of you just flame me and others because you want to.We arnt stupid so LAY OFF!!!I am taking a breakfromLB because you make me sooo peeved!!Grrr....I am sorry to all who are nice and considerate but the others need to lay off.Please!!I will not be reading this post after so if you wish to speak to me e-mail me at [email protected]!![/SIZE]
> 509102[/snapback]
> ​





> OkI knowIsaid Iwasnt coming toread it but some one told me Ihad better espond soI ambut I am not gettting angry because Iwas*scolded* I am open tonew imfoand help and critique but somepeoplejust decideto taKe ttofar.They treat us *Yungings*as u put it like idiots.And we arnt.


Well, it took me a while to decipher this out. It MIGHT be a little easier to convince people that you aren't stupid if you would learn to SPELL.

I seldom post because I know that I have much to learn and can learn the most by keeping my mouth shut. A LOT of people haven't learned that yet.

It really BUGS me to read posts from people who obviously have NO IDEA what they are doing (obvious from reading some of their other posts) ACTING like they are some kind of expert and giving other people advise.

I'll be blunt. Its better to keep your mouth shut and have people think you are a fool than to speak up and remove all doubt.


----------



## runamuk (Nov 29, 2005)

Ashley said:


> Hey now runamuck, I am NOT a old fart.
> 509164[/snapback]
> ​










hee hee not quite yet but getting close











heck ash I am only 36 but according to my teen and my tween I am really old and the boy's dad is downright antique


----------



## chandab (Nov 29, 2005)

runamuk said:


> heck ash I am only 36
> 509313[/snapback]
> ​



I guess that makes me an old fart, too. I'm almost 36.


----------



## ~LadyBug~ (Nov 29, 2005)

This is really sad to see all the posts like this anymore......I am 17 years old and yes I am going to be blunt....You guys that are my age or close to it, act like you are 5. First of all, If you are going to post on an adult forum, please learn to speak and type like one. 

Second of all, You need to understand that the people on this forum that you are asking for advice, are the professionals in the horse world. They are wonderful people and they are genuinley concerned about you and your horses. They get frustrated when they try to help you, but their advice falls on deaf ears, and tomorrow we see another sob story.

When I post (which is rarely anymore, but im a daily reader), I try to do so as an adult, which should be expected from someone who is 17 years old. I don't know how old you are, but I am assuming close to my age, and I know Leanna is also about 17. I realize that you may both be very unexperienced with horses, but please try to understand that there are many here that arent, and their advice is for your own good.

When you ask for it, You are going to get flamed.

Ashley


----------



## Ashley (Nov 29, 2005)

> QUOTE(Ashley @ Nov 29 2005, 07:10 PM)Hey now runamuck, I am NOT a old fart.
> 
> hee hee not quite yet but getting close
> 
> heck ash I am only 36 but according to my teen and my tween I am really old and the boy's dad is downright antique



HUm.............21 is a old fart? Ok this is gonna sound mean but it really isnt supposed to be. I thought you were actually older then that. So nope you dont fall in the old fart catagory yet.


----------



## runamuk (Nov 29, 2005)

Ashley said:


> > QUOTE(Ashley @ Nov 29 2005, 07:10 PM)Hey now runamuck, I am NOT a old fart.
> >
> > Â  hee hee not quite yet but getting closeÂ  Â
> >
> ...


Not mean at all you are in touch with the real me who is around 200


----------



## Feather1414 (Nov 30, 2005)

~LadyBug~ said:


> This is really sad to see all the posts like this anymore......I am 17 years old and yes I am going to be blunt....You guys that are my age or close to it, act like you are 5. First of all, If you are going to post on an adult forum, please learn to speak and type like one. Second of all, You need to understand that the people on this forum that you are asking for advice, are the professionals in the horse world. They are wonderful people and they are genuinley concerned about you and your horses. They get frustrated when they try to help you, but their advice falls on deaf ears, and tomorrow we see another sob story.
> 
> When I post (which is rarely anymore, but im a daily reader), I try to do so as an adult, which should be expected from someone who is 17 years old. I don't know how old you are, but I am assuming close to my age, and I know Leanna is also about 17. I realize that you may both be very unexperienced with horses, but please try to understand that there are many here that arent, and their advice is for your own good.
> 
> ...



I wasn't going to post to this either, but I honestly do feel the need to.

I fully agree with everyone who has issues with your spelling. In this day and age, there are NUMEROUS ways to check your spelling. The occasional mistake is ok - no one is perfect.

I'm sorry hun, but to me it seems that you are just getting butt hurt over nothing. We were trying to prevent you from HURTING your horse; and I know you don't want that. We were just trying to help. Try opening up your mind to suggestions, instead of being so closed minded.


----------



## Miniv (Nov 30, 2005)

~LadyBug~ said:


> This is really sad to see all the posts like this anymore......I am 17 years old and yes I am going to be blunt....You guys that are my age or close to it, act like you are 5. First of all, If you are going to post on an adult forum, please learn to speak and type like one. Second of all, You need to understand that the people on this forum that you are asking for advice, are the professionals in the horse world. They are wonderful people and they are genuinley concerned about you and your horses. They get frustrated when they try to help you, but their advice falls on deaf ears, and tomorrow we see another sob story.
> 
> When I post (which is rarely anymore, but im a daily reader), I try to do so as an adult, which should be expected from someone who is 17 years old. I don't know how old you are, but I am assuming close to my age, and I know Leanna is also about 17. I realize that you may both be very unexperienced with horses, but please try to understand that there are many here that arent, and their advice is for your own good.
> 
> ...



My dear Ladybug (Ashley),

To your credit....Thank you for posting.....I have read your other posts in the past and you come across as very mature. I would never have guessed your age. I am very impressed! You totally blew your secret! LOL!

MA


----------



## Marty (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi Tristan.

I know you love your horse and you are very proud and you were just wanting to share your excitment. I understand that.

I also hope you use the youth board too. That's what it's there for. I'm really sorry that you were hurt.


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Nov 30, 2005)

I am sorry your feeling this way, but you just gotta learn to take it....ITS LIFE!!! If you think about it, most of the people sitting on the other side of the line are pro's! You can take there advice or leave it! People here are willing to help you. Just because some people might not agree with what your doing, that's just them and you have to realize it...even if they think the other way is wrong! These people have successfully raised horses for years, and know Horse

do's and don'ts!

I can also tell you, that there are going to be MANY things in our lives (I am about the same age as you) that our going to be in the same situation! Quitting is not always the best..... cause some things we wont be able to escape!

Gage


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Nov 30, 2005)

Miniv said:


> ~LadyBug~ said:
> 
> 
> > This is really sad to see all the posts like this anymore......I am 17 years old and yes I am going to be blunt....You guys that are my age or close to it, act like you are 5. First of all, If you are going to post on an adult forum, please learn to speak and type like one. Second of all, You need to understand that the people on this forum that you are asking for advice, are the professionals in the horse world. They are wonderful people and they are genuinley concerned about you and your horses. They get frustrated when they try to help you, but their advice falls on deaf ears, and tomorrow we see another sob story.
> ...


And thats still not all of it! I think I remember her saying she graduated like at 15 and is a certified vet!!!!! WOW!!

I TOTALLY agree with Ashley, were dealing pro's here..... you can take it or leave it..... but if you ask for it, your going to get it!

Gage


----------



## Ferrah (Nov 30, 2005)

This kind of thing bothers me to no end.

I understand why many of the youth members on the forum feel they are being flamed. From lack of experience (sorry, but thats what it boils down to), they make mistakes (just like everyone else) and at the time they may not realize it is detrimental to the well being of their horse. I would say 99% of the time the members of this forum say something to give a little more information to the poster so they can do better next time. They try to do it nicely, but if the orginal poster gets defensive or it falls on deaf ears, they get a little frustrated. In result later posts get more blunt answers that some people may think is flaming.

I 100% understand why some of the youth members get very defensive.

#1 reason...they feel honestly a little embarassed that they made a mistake and did not know to do better. This is in no way their fault as they lack to years of experience of other members (sorry but IMO there is no arguing this no matter how much experience the youth thinks they may have had) and have no other way to know. Embarassment makes a lot of people defensive.

#2 They honestly think what they are doing is right, maybe they were taught something differently by someone they trust, maybe they have different principles and training methods. I think suggestions can be made in this instance, but if they won't budge, leave well enough alone as long as the horse is not in mortal peril.

#3 The youth (or inexperienced person) thinks they know better than everyone on the forum (or they KNOW they know better) and just posts a question so they can get defensive and show that they really do know something, even if it isn't correct.

I think those are the major reasons youth get frustrated and feel they are getting flamed. But for all youth out there (myself at 18...so I'm included), you need to get a grip. C'mon everyone suck it up buttercup! Whether you like it or not many of these people have been breeding, raising and training horses long before you were born and like it or not, they know a lot more than you do, no matter how much you read or how many lessons you take. Don't get frustrated guys! Just soak up every tidbit of knowledge they have like a little sponge! In a few years time YOU will be the ones with all the knowledge showing all the youth on the forums all the wonderful knowledge you have to share! Better soak up all that knowledge now rather than wish you did later.

Remember youth in order to convince the older more experienced horse people on this forum that you are mature, responsible and an intelligent human being (we know you are!) you NEED to spell correctly. Take some time on your posts and take the time to proof read...PLEASE! This makes it easier for all the members of the forum to understand your post. This makes sure there are no misunderstandings and members can give their best replies to your posts. Don't use alternate spellings like kewl, or use too much internet lingo. Keep that stuff to an absoltute minimum because many of the members from the older generation really have no idea what these mean.

I think if the youth of this forum and the older crown and everyone inbetween start doing their part and have a little mutual respect for each other it will go a long ways in helping this forum.

I hope my long winded post has helped.


----------



## Jill (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm not sure exactly what post or posts have upset you. One thing though is a lot of times, people are just "asking for it" when they post about certain issues. And then A LOT of times, people "ask" for opinions but all they really are wanting to hear is "yes, you are doing it right".

Personally, I try to consider the other person's feelings when I post but at the same time, I'm not going to post something just to be a yes person if I have a different opinion that I feel is important. I want people to know I say what I believe and not just what I think others want to hear.

Also, when I ask for opinions here, I do truly want them. Doesn't mean I will agree with all the opinions that are shared but I am open to considering other opinions or I would not ask. Most of the time, or at least a lot of the times, when people are asking for opinions they are not emotionally prepared to actually hear them.


----------



## DunPainted (Nov 30, 2005)

Falling into the old fart category, and proudly I might add, there've been times when the youth of this forum have given their two cents, and meant a million bucks to me!





Having *young women and men *like Jamie, Nicole, VooDoo and Gage, who clearly have the best interests of their horses in mind and write more intelligently than some business executives, sure makes me smile. Very often, when threads like this present themselves, I enjoy hearing from the poster's peers. Seems their advice resonates to folks of all ages!

One thing I've learned about horses.....the more I know, the more I realize how inadequate I am in knowledge of these beautiful creatures.


----------



## DunPainted (Nov 30, 2005)

P.S. - ASHLEY.....Being an old fart isn't such a bad thing.

Old Foginess has it's advantages such as being eccentric is tolerated and/or amusing. Embarrassing our kids is a sacred responsibility of parents that helps develop their character...and we're allowed to have doing it!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Nov 30, 2005)

Well I think Maxine, Lyn & Cindy have summed it up nicely. I'm another old fart and realized yesterday that as much as I know I need to know more, thus my home here in the forum.

You were jumping a small miniature horse 4 feet. My daughter used to jump the big horses and let me tell you 4 feet is a big jump. I didn't read the entire other thread but when I read your post I suspected many would warn you not to do this and you would be hurt, thus I did not post.

I am posting here as I value our young members and really enjoy their enthusiasm BUT they must be able to understand this is a forum of all aged folks, male and female and if you open a door to someone you'd better be ready to say howdy and listen.

OK?


----------



## lyn_j (Nov 30, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Something that entered my mind also today....IF someone is embelishing a story..... making a fish tale out of a situation.... said situation doesnt make sense or seems dangerous to us....we coment..... coments are deemed as flames, then who is really responsible for the "problem"? Those of us who answer the thread in an unpopular way or the person doing the embelishing of the story. Not saying that this was the case here with Ritz but something to think about on several of the threads. When I was 15 I did some embelishing myself in order to feel more important. It generally blew up in my face.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## DunPainted (Nov 30, 2005)

Well said Dimi





By the way....."HOWDY, MAAM"!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Nov 30, 2005)

There are quite a few of us who have been on the forum for a long time. And there are quite a few people here who have invaluable experience and knowledge.

If you are asking for someone's opinion, it may be a good idea to hear what they have to say. If you are asking for validation, then perhaps "asking for an opinion" may not be the right question to ask.

The alternative to posting an opinion is to chose not to respond, which many of us did (myself included). So what you end up with is a thread with no responses, which really defeats the purpose.

Liz R.

I am not young enough to know everything."

- Oscar Wilde (1854-1900)


----------



## Leeana (Nov 30, 2005)

He is taking a break, calm down people. Just give him his time, he will be okay and will get over it ..come back happy and refreshed!

As for the youth getting flamed on this board, they do get flamed. I've just learned to blow it off and go on with life. There is one or two people on here who i think is just mean spirited ..period!. But i move on and get over it, im hurt very easy and get worked up REALLY fast but i move on and get over it. I have found over the past months that this board is worse then watching CNN sometimes. But we all move on, were all mature adults here.

I feel so many on here do have the best intensions of there horses in mind, they all do. Who would be on this forum if they didnt, god knows my angels come before me everyday. They eat before me, get cleaned before me, get loved on before anyone i know. Thats just how i make it and where i put them, first.

Now i am 17, and like some other younger people on this forum about to reach adulthood ....i have realized that. We all realize sometime, it takes time and commitment but we all reach it. We all must grow up sometime, i know i've grown up more in the past week or two then my whole life. As much as i hate to hear some things on here, i still listen. There is a person or two though that like i said, i refuse to listen to because i have my own thoughts of that person ...but i listen to everyone.

What i think got him was, he wasnt asking for someone opinion ..he was sharing something. There are just some people in this world though that could not help but be sour and highly rude in this world though. However, thank god for the others!

I learn more and more everyday. I am new to Mini horses/Ponies. Most my knowlege is in QB and Thoroughbreds, racing ext ...which i am not really interested in, this was all shoved into me head from multiple people in that area. I am trying to soak up all the knowlege i can in this breed because i finially found something i love and could not live without now!

He will be back, give him time people






Leeana


----------



## Ashley (Nov 30, 2005)

> P.S. - ASHLEY.....Being an old fart isn't such a bad thing.
> Old Foginess has it's advantages such as being eccentric is tolerated and/or amusing. Embarrassing our kids is a sacred responsibility of parents that helps develop their character...and we're allowed to have doing it!


Well haveing kids isnt in my book so i will have to take your word for that. However I do have equally as much fun embarassing my mom as she does me.


----------



## DunPainted (Nov 30, 2005)

Well haveing kids isnt in my book so i will have to take your word for that. However I do have equally as much fun embarassing my mom as she does me.





509932[/snapback]
​




Hey Ashley.....

Until I was 33 and the biological clock went off with no SNOOZE button, I was of the firm opinion there should be CHILDREN/NO CHILDREN sections of restaurants!

I'm willing to wager that by the time you hit your mid-30's, we'll be seeing lots of baby photos on the back porch....ala Ashley!


----------



## tagalong (Nov 30, 2005)

> What i think got him was, he wasnt asking for someone opinion ..he was sharing something. There are just some people in this world though that could not help but be sour and highly rude in this world though. However, thank god for the others!


When you post on a message board - you expect to get replies. If you do not want an opinion contrary to yours - you say so. But many posters were alarmed about the height that was being jumped - as someone noted - 4 feet is getting up there even for a big horse when you start hunters at 2' .... 2' 6"... so to expect that everyone will be excited and cheering for what essentially would be a mini jumping almost a puissance height... is unrealistic. That is NOT how a message board works. A message board is made up of different people and different opinions... and good netiquette always says that you can refer to the POST but not the POSTER...

Trouble starts when someone blows off some advice or concern - the _I know better than you do so shut up_ kind of thing - and some of the younger members here have that down to a fine art at times...



... and then we hear the complaints about being picked on for being young.... which is NOT the case.

People were concerned for the horse - and said so. Maybe not always in the best way - but their hearts were in the right place...

Another message board hint... dramatic exits get very ho-hum... as 9.75 times out of 10, the one who exited with a flourish always comes back....


----------



## Triggy&Blue&Daisy Too (Dec 1, 2005)

Good grief no matter how long of a break one takes from this forum it's just like a soap opera, nothing changes. You can pick up the story line just as if you never left.



.

Ritz if you don't want to deal with those who regularly post things that irritate you there is one very simple solution. Put them on your ignore list. You can find it in the My Controls area and it works like a charm. There will always be a few on any forum who will never have a single positive thing to say to you. You can't make negative people think otherwise so the best you can do is focus on the good and learn from those who you think really have your best interest at heart.


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Dec 5, 2005)

i will go ahead and keep my mouth half way shut on this one.

i think its good for whoever feels like taking a break tro take one so you (this is from experience) you don't blow up at school or someplace like i blew up once really bad and got in school suspension(sp?)

i have one more word to someone and please dont take offense(sp?)

franklin- people make mistakes you know!! no one can be perfect


----------

